# Bohemian Rhapsody (November 2, 2018)



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 15, 2018)

​


> Bohemian Rhapsody is a foot-stomping celebration of Queen, their music and their extraordinary lead singer Freddie Mercury, who defied stereotypes and shattered convention to become one of the most beloved entertainers on the planet. The film traces the meteoric rise of the band through their iconic songs and revolutionary sound, their near-implosion as Mercury's lifestyle spirals out of control, and their triumphant reunion on the eve of Live Aid, where Mercury, facing a life-threatening illness, leads the band in one of the greatest performances in the history of rock music. In the process, cementing the legacy of a band that were always more like a family, and who continue to inspire outsiders, dreamers and music lovers to this day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gabe (May 16, 2018)

I am a queen fan. This movie should be intresting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 16, 2018)

GOAT front man, vocalist and performer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (May 16, 2018)

Everyone in the theater will be tapping their feet.


----------



## Atlas (May 16, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Everyone in the theater will be tapping their feet.



Stomp stomp clap
Stomp stomp clap
Stomp stomp clap

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## GRIMMM (May 18, 2018)

Excited for this! Loved Queen since I was very young because they're my mum's favourite band. I hope they do this justice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 22, 2018)

I like Rami Malek. Probably won't see this though because all I seem to watch are superhero things and whatever is on Netflix.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (May 23, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I like Rami Malek. Probably won't see this though because all I seem to watch are superhero things and whatever is on Netflix.


Alamo Drafthouse!  My (possible) treat.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 23, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Alamo Drafthouse!  My (possible) treat.


I do live behind an Alamo Drafthouse...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 23, 2018)

will it top The Greatest Showman as best musical movie?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 17, 2018)

Looks great!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2018)

I might cry if this is done right


----------



## Mider T (Jul 17, 2018)

"I don't have much time."

We all know what that means

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 17, 2018)

_Queen_ - the greatest there ever was


----------



## Mider T (Nov 8, 2018)

Just saw this last night.  Felt kind if rushed.  I think Rami Malek is too short to be Freddie Mercury but other than that his performance was alright.

Mike Myers being in the movie was unexpected.  The Wayne's World reference was pretty funny.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 11, 2018)

I loved it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 18, 2018)

Rami Malek with that exceptional performance. This is certainly Oscar locked. That Live Aid gig was GOAT.

I wonder how the band would turn out if Freddie still lives


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 20, 2018)

The remaining Queen members expressions during the Live Aids filming scene say everything about this movie.

Extremely strong movie, was expecting plenty of melodramatic shlock and was pleasantly surprise how little of it there was. Freddy Mercury's life was so fucking unique, making this movie must've been extremely easy. I was bummed that they didn't show Freddy dressing Princess Diana in drag and taking her to a gay club.


----------



## MShadows (Nov 22, 2018)

Best movie I saw in a while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 25, 2018)

Yo

This movie sucked.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Kobe (Dec 2, 2018)

It was a great movie.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 3, 2018)

I'll never get tired of saying this: Freddie Mercury was the strongest person who's ever lived.

In his situation, most people would lose all willpower and sink into depression. Instead, he decided to keep doing what he loved.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 7, 2018)

Luiz said:


> I'll never get tired of saying this: Freddie Mercury was the strongest person who's ever lived.
> 
> In his situation, most people would lose all willpower and sink into depression. Instead, he decided to keep doing what he loved.


Wat


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 7, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Wat



After he found out he's got AIDS.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 7, 2018)

Lol he isn't the "strongest person ever". Not in the movie (which dramatized it) or IRL.  That's one of the silliest things I've ever heard.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 7, 2018)

There are people who have been through way worse shit than Freddie, with all due respect to his struggles


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 8, 2018)

Trying to come up with a Misery Olympics is kinda besides the point. Privileged super star or not, the guy is the definition of going out with a bang. Most people would just call it quits.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 9, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Trying to come up with a Misery Olympics is kinda besides the point. Privileged super star or not, the guy is the definition of going out with a bang. Most people would just call it quits.


Not my intention.  However the "strongest person ever" is too gratuitous a use of hyperbole to just ignore.


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 13, 2018)

Watched this last weekend. I never even heard of Queen but I still enjoyed the movie. Freddie Mercury and his girl were my favourite characters.

Oh and the blonde male drummer.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 13, 2018)

Nightylon said:


> Watched this last weekend. I never even heard of Queen but I still enjoyed the movie. Freddie Mercury and his girl were my favourite characters.
> 
> Oh and the blonde male drummer.


How have you never heard of Queen?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 19, 2018)

Really enjoyed the film.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 28, 2018)

Finally saw it.

It was good.

Regency is a solid production company. They made both Fight Club (1999) and The Big Short (2015), both among my favorite movies.

(FC my favorite movie of all time, actually)


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 30, 2018)

Do you figure Freddy Mercury is the world's most famous (nominal) Zoroastrian?

He's probably more famous than Zoroaster himself. As well as Darius and Xerxes.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Jan 6, 2019)

lezzz gooooo Rami!


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 27, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 28, 2019)

Speech was so-so. But the expression of Viggo Mortensen and John David were priceless. They mad.

Christian Bale and Bradley Cooper were the only sports there.


----------

